# 1st release mega g Red Bull



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone know what a fair price for a 1st year Mega G Red Bull 1.7 is? I know i've seen them go for as much as $200 on e-bay. This one is used but in good shape. Thanks


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

As much as you can get.

Personally I would not pay more than about $40, but that is just me.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just saw 2 mega g red bulls up on e-bay. One is at $232.50 the other used one is $149.99.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Me...121075266611?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c30a5f433

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Me...160986085234?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item257b84b772


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

neorules said:


> Just saw 2 mega g red bulls up on e-bay. One is at $232.50 the other used one is $149.99.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Me...121075266611?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c30a5f433
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Me...160986085234?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item257b84b772


If you got this far your only a click away..........there is a link right there for "sold items", It will show you what the last 8 sold for. nip or body only, big difference.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have one just like it, except it says "Full Tilt"


----------

